
Why Your Ad Blocker Doesn’t Block Those ‘Please Turn Off Your Ad Blocker’ Popups - amanzi
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5zk8y/why-your-ad-blocker-doesnt-block-those-please-turn-off-your-ad-blocker-popups
======
kazinator
Isn't it obvious why? The website has detected the ad blocking and is
crippling its functionality somehow. If the accompanying warning is
suppressed, then the user doesn't know.

The fix for it would be to do ad blocking which is not detectable. That is
impossible, since ads are something that the browser basically pulls from the
site (or its associated advertising domains); you can't hide the fact that
you're neglecting to access ads (unless you wastefully access them and then
just hide them from view on the client side, which defeats the bandwidth-
saving aspect).

